# Fear of Eternity



## A.Joseph (Dec 2, 2020)

This may sound a bit strange.

When I read scriptures and listen to sermons I’m often filled with wonder and awe. Ive been reading Revelations and it may actually be one my favorite books of the Bible. Just the mystery and the holiness that drips from those passages are wonderous.

But when left to myself.... there’s something that I wrestle with (and maybe it’s cause I’m a finite creature as far as my flesh or living body is concerned) but that’s ...eternity.

I don’t fear death as much as I used to, I don’t really fear hell anymore, I do believe I am secure in Christ, but when I think of heaven and eternity it is too incomprehensible that it is almost overwhelming. The idea of living forever is too incomprehensible for me to contemplate ..... Can anyone relate to this?

I know most people convey joy of such anticipation. Maybe I’m not consistently enough in the Word to have a right understanding and comprehension of these things....? But I don’t feel joy when I think of eternity. I feel an almost dread or holy fear of an incomprehensible state of being.

Jesus brings me peace but what my experience will be is almost too much to even consider. Is it strange to feel this way? Or maybe it’s a spiritual maturity issue. I dont think I’m deluded in my faith but then I question if it is normal for a believer to think or feel like this?


----------



## Ben Zartman (Dec 3, 2020)

You will be in a resurrected body that is perfectly suited to live for eternity; you will have a fulfilling task (to follow the Lamb withersoever He goes) that will not get old or boring; you will have a frame of mind that is suited to live forever. So what if you don't have those now? That's normal, since eye has not seen, ear has not heard, nor is it even possible to imagine the things that God has in store for those who love Him. Ours only to believe in Him now, to lay up incorruptible treasure in Heaven, and know that eternity will not be a burden.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Dec 3, 2020)

A.Joseph said:


> I feel an almost dread or holy fear of an incomprehensible state of being.


There is a very fine line between awe and fear, wonder and dread. I don’t think this is very strange and certainly not something to worry about. Eternity can be a scary thing to consider, certainly because our finite minds are unable to comprehend the incomprehensible.

Paul saw Heaven and was unable to describe it, so I would try not to worry to much about what eternity will be like. What I do know is that we were created to be eternal, so it will be like it was meant to be from before the beginning.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## deleteduser99 (Dec 3, 2020)

Yes, I can relate in another angle. Eternity is incomprehensible. An existence that does not terminate is wondrous to think about, and overwhelming. I cannot imagine a life that doesn’t have demise, yet I know it will be the case. And that does say something about God.

What gets me is the surpassing goodness of it. Not only endless, but gets better and better with each moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Dec 3, 2020)

Hello Anthony - I can relate! To even try to imagine / comprehend living for eternity — never ever ending existence — has been frightening to me. What has been the antidote for me to this unimaginable state has been the assurance of my Friend in eternity, the Lord Jesus. He is ever fresh and new in His glory and majesty, as He is infinite in His being — _ever_ deeper and more wondrous the wellsprings of His love.

He — and the Father and Holy Spirit in Him, our wonderful triune God — will manifest a new and pleasant adventure of a life, such as we have not known in this present life. After the glorious opening of Rev 21:1,2,3,4, He says in 5, "Behold, I make all things new." Our fear of endless living (justified by the afflictions, uncertainties, and terrors of this life upon us and our dear ones) will be done away by the comfort and presence of the Husband of the Bride assuring us it will be well. The presence of Jesus of Nazareth fully in our hearts (in whom dwells all the fulness of the Godhead bodily -Col 2:9) will transform our uncertainty and fear into glad relief. He is with us! never to forsake or leave us! always full of joy in us, His blood-bought beloved!

The LORD thy God in the midst of thee is mighty;​he will save, he will rejoice over thee with joy;​he will rest in his love, he will joy over thee with singing (Zeph 3:17).​
A poem about Him and us:

*HIS BRIDE*

_a man…shall be joined to his wife,
and they two shall be one flesh.
This is a great mystery: but I speak
concerning Christ and the church._
— Paul to the Ephesians​
She is the knock-out of the ages, His bride;
even the angels are astonished, wide-eyed
at a beauty beyond what they see in themselves
and seeing such mysteries desire to delve
into how it could be, this shining like deity
in one once consort with the dark prince, in infamy
before she was redeemed, and party to the deicide.

The price He paid to win her back was steep,
a horrid cost much wondered at in glory’s Keep,
but He got her, and led her through the wilderness
of hearts, through enemies and great distress;
He taught her to stay near to Him,
hold to His word and heart when the way grew dim,
to trust Him, her friend in trouble, her guard in sleep.

It is the story of God the Son’s bride;
she is many, male and female, for whom He died;
she is rugged soldier, little child, woman fair,
all one they are, all dependent on His care.
Safe now in the Kingdom, His glory their reward,
she shines full back the glory of her Lord,
He who ever lives, and for her was crucified.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------

